# The waiting is over!!!



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Last night I got her. :grin:

I know! I hardly had to wait at all. One week and that was it!!


First, a pic of the woodshop she was born in.
I got a full tour and fell in love with this place. 











I ended up getting a wheel that had been made last year,
(it says Oct. 2009 on the bottom).
It had some issues in the beginning and some design changes that were made
as a result. However, she has been completely healed of her issues now.

I am going to LOVE having my own wheel doctor close by! 
There was talk of 'regular maintenance' and 'tune-ups'.
How awesome is that?!

Okay, w/o further ado.....










You may notice that I am not at work today...
I was feeling kinda sick (cough, cough). LOL. 










I might be ill for several days. You know, until I go through all my humble fiber stash.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey WIHH, check out my orifice hook cord. It's boring old kitchen twine.
Can you imagine?  Now I really gotta get cracking on that. LOL.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WIHH, think of it this way.
I had to wait all those months with YOU, plus the months since then.
Then FINALLY, I only had to wait one week. See?


I am doing it!!! I am making yarn on my wheel.














:nanner:


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

That's one pretty wheel ... I love the acorns. 

I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I love the wood on the wheel. It is BEAUTIFUL!!!! I am so happy for you and yarn is looking mighty good!!! Hope that cough heals soon.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

*woo hoo!!!*


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice singles....and they're orange?! I really need to fix my lack of orange fiber....maybe in a couple of weeks. 

So happy for you! Beautiful, she's just beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

About that single/ double drive question? Umm...:shrug:
The band goes around the big wheel and the bobbin only.
If you twist the pointy part with the screw through it on the tippy-top,
you can tighten or loosen it. (BTDT, I like it kinda loose, so far. )

Maybe one of these other ladies can 'splain what type of drive it is to us. :gaptooth:

The driveband is made from lawnmower pullcord. 
(pretty kewl huh?) It does not stretch out, supposedly.

The noise reminds me of an old treadle sewing machine, kinda a soft thump? 
but the leather is still pretty stiff so there is a bit of a creaky new-saddle sound too.
It is made of oak, so even though it is little, it is pretty heavy.

I dont know how overtwisted my singles is yet. I am just gonna let it sit there,
at least til after supper.  

Im going to need at least 24 hours to come up with her name. 
It is not Destiny though, I am positive of that. LOL.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh, how pretty!!! Don't 'cha just love a work of art that is also a functional tool? I bet she'll just sing once you get her all comfy there at home with you!! And what is that fiber you're spinning? 
I just L-O-V-E the yellow to orangy-red variation on it!! Can you take a snapshot of the roving/fiber you're spinning from? I hand-dye rovings and this looks like a combination I definitely want to work with!!

Congratulations.... and do let us know what her name is!! 
-Catherine


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Catherine, the fiber is a Targhee/ Suffolk fleece that Pakalana sent me. 
It was my first time starting with a dirty fleece and doing the whole process.

I weirdly dont have a pic of the locks before I made them into roving. 
(note to self: take even MORE pics of fiber. LOL)
I did it with acid dyes and there were 2 batches. One was more reddish orange, 
and the other was kinda apricot. The locks didnt take the dye evenly, so the tips were more reddish.
You can kinda see the roving in the second pic I posted. 

It is all spun up now.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

From what I can see from the pictures. This is a single drive, bobbin lead. How is this tensioned GAM?

Ya know I have some fleeces I may want to get rid of........


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

boy...now see what happens when I don't check this forum for a day? GAM goes out and mugs an old man for his WHEELS! 

Congratulations, girl! She looks wonderful and you're obviously catching on to spinning with her really well


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

lol, GAM you obviously aren't a fan of the Clan of the Cave Bear books or the only name for that beautiful oak wheel with acorns would have to be Ayla. Enjoy her, the fact that she already loves you is seen in your lovely yarn.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Love that wheel! Acorns, eh? how about Annie Oakley? Oakie from M...., no that wont do, Oakra Win free? - beautiful yarn!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Congratuations, GAM, what a sweet wheel! I love the acorns! And it's great that he puts a big orifice on his wheels so you aren't limited to really fine yarn. I'm so impressed with your spinning--I think you've been a closet spinner for years and are only just now owning up to it LOL!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Katherine in KY said:


> Congratuations, GAM, what a sweet wheel! I love the acorns! And it's great that he puts a big orifice on his wheels so you aren't limited to really fine yarn. I'm so impressed with your spinning--I think you've been a closet spinner for years and are only just now owning up to it LOL!


I hope that closet is now empty because it will soon be completely bursting at the seams with fiber.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

She's a beauty!!!

Congratulations and happy spinning on her!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Woo hoo! Congrats on your wheel. She is gorgeous. And your yarn is already gorgeous (I knew that would happen!) :rock:
No bulky twisted stuff like I have! Geeze, I need more practice.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks everybody for all the kind words. 

Let me show you my first yarn so you can see that I am NOT a prodigy. LOL.

It is next to some red yarn I spun on the drop spindle. 
Same exact fiber, same prep, same dyeing day. 
They are both almost exactly the same weight. 
I guess that is the natural thickness for my singles? Seems like it is.


Anyhow, if you look you can clearly see the orange is not too good.
It was my first try though. I could probably run it through and ply in more,
but I dont think I will.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ok, that is just gorgeous.
you ARE a prodigy. So, just own it.
I'm gonna go talk with Bessie and see if we can't get up to speed. Maybe we should try some plying to make my stuff look better.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM you are being VERY silly, that orange IS as good as the red. Have you washed either one yet? Beautiful, keep working.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am not being silly! LOL. The orange is really underplied. 
Even my 15 y/o boy agreed with me. I guess the pics are just not showing 
it very well. ?! 

Dont worry Marchwind, I will keep working on it.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

You have a beautiful wheel which suits you well. It appears at home in your house, and your singles are wonderfully spun. Congratulations-and I hope you feel better soon...
betty


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

My wheel told me that her name is Annie.
There seem to be a lot of fiber ladies with that name....

She seems to be fitting right in, at my house. 

Today I was thinking it would be nice if Annie had a set of fanblades
mounted on the drivewheel. You know, to blow a cool breeze on me
while I spin?


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Annie... I love that name.


----------

